# baby mourning dove fledgling



## Elfi (Oct 30, 2011)

I found a baby dove and could not locate the nest. I had to pick it up because there is an abundance of feral cats here that would have gotten it. The bird is healthy and eating well (I am hand feeding it). I already have a pet pigeon and dog.......am living in a small RV (class B) and will not be able to keep the dove.
Can I release it back into the wild after it starts eating seeds? Or, is anybody able to take the baby? I am close to Gainesville, Florida. 
Thanks for any advice or help


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

One of the Devoted Rescue people will Answer you soon, i am sure.


----------



## Elfi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much!  I appreciate that!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Elfi said:


> I found a baby dove and could not locate the nest. I had to pick it up because there is an abundance of feral cats here that would have gotten it. The bird is healthy and eating well (I am hand feeding it). I already have a pet pigeon and dog.......am living in a small RV (class B) and will not be able to keep the dove.
> Can I release it back into the wild after it starts eating seeds? Or, is anybody able to take the baby? I am close to Gainesville, Florida.
> Thanks for any advice or help


you can raise it up and soft release it, basically leaving food in feeder for a few months after he is flying outside , but he needs to be hand fed at that feeder spot so he knows that spot is where food is. then he will mature and fly off with others like himself. he should not be a pet.


----------



## Elfi (Oct 30, 2011)

Great advice, especially with hand feeding him outside at feeder spot. Will follow your instructions! Am very grateful for your input. (he won't be a pet for sure 
I just cannot keep him/her/it. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Elfi, if for some reason you can't do a soft release, I have a lonely mourning dove that would love a friend, and I'd be willing to drive to pick up. Google "ROOH dove" and you'll find a video of my dove Rooh. Your foundling would have a loving home safe from predators and harm. Cheers, Trish


----------



## Elfi (Oct 30, 2011)

*mourning dove*

Trish,
thank you so very much for your post. I watched your video and love your little dove. I myself have a pigeon as a pet. First she did not want to have anything to do with the baby dove, her and my dog were scared of it 
One day, after trying to hand feed the baby it refused food. I really panicked only to discover that the little bugger already had learned to eat and drink on its own. Also, my pigeon and the baby became real close. The baby seems to be "finished" with the mom thing though, probably has learned everything it needs to know. I am living in a little camper and, of course it's not what it needs to learn in here.
I will be soft releasing it, I already started to feed both of them outside to get the baby used to the area. As best as I can. Of course, I think it still needs a "mom" to learn the survival stuff. But I hope it will join a group of doves (tons of them here). 
I am not keeping pigeon and baby in cage because the baby has to learn to fly and navigate. Just imagine the constant mess .......
Anyway, I hope to release the bird in a week or so because it still looks a little tiny......
But, thank you so very much for your offer!!!
All the best,
Elfi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

reminder. wild doves are wild and are a protected species. there is a fine for keeping as a pet and they should not be kept as a pet. one reason is they get lonely as above post stated. if looking and can not release the wild dove or don't want to then a domestic ring neck dove can be a companion. it is not the same as how they should live and born to migrate and fly long distances but at least they can have another dove bird around.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Elfi, I'm so glad there are lots of mourning doves where you are! There are hadly any left in the urban areas of Dallas; the whitewings have taken over. I'll continue to look for a friend for Rooh, and maybe I'lle nd up with a ringneck as Spirit Winns suggested.

Spirit Wings, you are SO right about wild birds needing to be wild. If I had it to do over again, I'd have immediately taken Rooh to a rehab center when I found her. I had a little Inca dove that someone raised from an egg and endedup taking him to a rehab centeri n Houston so he can be with other birds. He's permitted as an educational bird and the kids down there love him and he seems to be very happy in an aviary with other non-releasable birds.

Rooh is a different story. She was picked on when I took her to see if she could live with other captive birds. She had a head injury when I found her, so maybe the other doves could tell she's a little different. So she's back with me, and happy as long as she's on someone's head or hand. But i wish SO MUCH that she could be a wild bird or at least have a mate. 

So if either of you run across a docile, even tempered dove about Rooh's size please let me know.  I keep checking with the local rehabber here; maybe one day they'll have a match.

Spirit Wings, I see you on this board a lot. What are your thoughts on breeders that ship baby doves? Do you know of a reputable breeder?

Thanks to both of you, and Elfi, I hope the fledgling you saved finds a flock of his own.

Trish


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Trish, saw your post on here and I know it's been some time, but I've rescued a baby dove who is very much domesticated now and I want to give him to someone who will take care of him. He has a wing that was banged up by a dog, but he's in great health and eating on a mix of seed and baby food. Are you still looking for a dove companion? Or do you have any advive?


----------

